
Ask HN: Invite to lobste.rs anyone? - 0x01030307
Can someone please send me an invite to lobste.rs?<p>Thanks
======
stephenr
I can invite you, but I need somewhere to send the invite. Email is in my
profile if you want to share yours that way.

~~~
PeOe
Best timing! It would be fantastic if you could send me an invite as well? I
can send you my email as well:)

~~~
stephenr
Sure.

~~~
PeOe
Thanks a lot!

